# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Inician reforestación de la cuenca del río Huancabamba como parte del proyecto Olmos

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Chiclayo, ago. 24 (ANDINA).-* El Proyecto Especial Olmos Tinajones (PEOT), en convenio con las municipalidades piuranas de Sóndor, Sondorillo, Huancabamba y El Carmen de la Frontera, ejecutan el Plan de desarrollo forestal de la cuenca del río Huancabamba, con la implementación de viveros en cada uno de dichos distritos.  
Jorge Castañeda Barba, especialista en medio ambiente de la gerencia de Desarrollo Olmos del PEOT, informó que esta iniciativa busca, además, potenciar la capacidad de captación de la cuenca del río Huancabamba que se inició en 2008 con la identificación y evaluación de posibles áreas que pueden integrarse al proyecto de reforestación.  
Luego se realizó un diagnóstico, con el objetivo de conocer las organizaciones de base y el nivel técnico productivo que poseen los pobladores de Huancabamba.  
Posterior a la suscripción de convenios con los distritos de Huancabamba, Sondor, Sondorillo y El Carmen de la Frontera, se formaron los comités de reforestación, existiendo a la fecha 16 plenamente constituidos y activos en las acciones del plan de reforestación que involucra a agricultores de más de 50 caseríos de la provincia de Huancabamba.  
El funcionario del PEOT refirió que esta entidad apoya técnica y materialmente para la implementación de los viveros, que en su mayoría se están haciendo con especies nativas como el varejón, pino pátula, aliso, café, frutales, entre otras.  
En el vivero del distrito de Sóndor, donde existen nueve comités de reforestación se cuenta con especies como varejón, pino pátula, aliso y café con un estimado de producción de 700 mil plantones de especies forestales y frutales.  
Asimismo, en el distrito Sondorillo se cuenta con especies como roble, ciprés, aliso y pino pátula, con un promedio de producción de 200 mil plantones.  
En el distrito de Huancabamba se ha iniciado la siembra de especies nativas, como aliso y pino patula, con un promedio de producción del vivero de 200 mil especies forestales.  
Mientras que en el vivero de El Carmen de la Frontera también se desarrollan especies como aliso, pino pátula y café, con un estimado de producción de 500 mil plantones.  
Este año se cumplirá el proceso de desarrollo de los plantones y en 2010 se realizará la instalación en campo definitivo, considerando que el plan de reforestación en esta cuenca comprende de tres a cinco años.  
Castañeda puntualizó que este es uno de los primeros trabajos en las cuencas altas del proyecto Olmos, que involucra a la cuenca de Tabaconas, Manchara, Huancabamba y Chunchucas.  
Asimismo, destacó la participación de la población debidamente organizada para el buen manejo de los recursos forestales y protección del medio ambiente.Temas similares: Proyecto de Irrigación Olmos Artículo: Comunidades de Loreto ejecutan proyecto de reforestación para captura de carbono Perú registra primer proyecto de reforestación en bosques secos a nivel mundial Con S/. 29 millones ejecutarán proyecto de reforestación del valle del Mantaro Iniciarán proyecto de reforestación en 80 comunidades de Huancavelica

----------

